# Car sold elsewhere after contract signed..



## jr_jazz (May 12, 2006)

Ok, so this is the summarized story of my friend who wanted to buy a 2003 350Z just recently...
We live in Toronto/Canada.

My friend signed the contract for a used 2003 350Z with about 41000km (Lexus dealership). I checked it out with him and made sure everything looked okay with it... and i must say this was a SEXY car!!! and everything looked great!!! No accidents, and the vin# check was good...So what happened was that the car was to be dropped off at my friend's work the following day, and after a test drive, it was pretty much his car.

The day of the drop off, the salesman called my friend with bad news and said that the general sales manager sold the car that afternoon... WHAT!!!#$%$#%

So, the situation now is, my friend has a signed contract , a deposit that was added to his credit card, BUT NO CAR! The story of the salesman was that the manager sold the car to his buddy... the story from the manager was that he didn't want to be responsible for selling a "crappy car", explaining that there were so many problems with the car that it wasn't worth selling... and to add to that, he already sold it to an auction house...

Has anybody else experienced this???? Can my friend fight this??? Anyone??? We've checked the contract and nothing on there states that once a car is bought, the dealer can cancel or sell the car blind-sided.. without the purchaser's notification...

PLEASE HELP! Thanks in advance!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

if.... if the salesman can put what you just said here on paper and sign it.. IE.. crappy car, car sold to buddy... bla bla bla.. you got a great case in your hands.. that im sure you can take to court, fight and win.. and then.. in the other hand you can hit them with trying to sell a crappy car... because isn't that what the manager said ?? anyway.. save that contract... try to get everything on paper... and my advice is.. seek legal acton ASAP.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

cdmorenot said:


> seek legal acton ASAP.


Big 2nd.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sounds to me like the dealer is gonna have to bite this one BIGTIME.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

You signed a contract, the dealer sold the car out from under you, you've got the dealer for breach of contract and that is a bad thing for them.


----------



## racerbob4 (May 5, 2006)

Make 3 phone calls. One to a lawyer, another to the government body that licences car dealers, and the third call to your local newspaper who will chicken out os running a story on the dealer because he pays them to advertise in their paper. You have to move fast onthe lawyer.


----------

